# Eddie Jones for Vlade Divac - Straight up



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

I see it as an improvement at SG and not much of a loss at C considering Brad Miller.

Sure, he doesnt have Christie's defense, but it seems as if the Kings are able to sacrifice that because they felt that Hedo was the successor to Doug. Yet now that he's traded, their left with Doug. Nevertheless, Jones is still a good defender, and his scoring compared to Christie's, or Hedo's, is very lopsided towards Eddie.

Bad side:
Eddie is 32 but doesnt play as if it affects him, he actually had his second best season last year, with 18.5 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.7 apg.
It seems like Eddie just gets better every year.



Oh and by the way, there is no homerism here, Im neither a Heat fan or a Kings fan, and I live in New Jersey.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

The Kings need Vlade very badly this year even though they picked up Brad Miller. The top-dogs of the Western Conference need all of the centers and big men they can get, so the Kings wouldn't trade away their backup center for an overpaid long term contract like Eddie Jones, who plays the same position as Doug Christie, who is also signed for at least a couple more years.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Heck NO! O_O

Vlade is way too valuable... He's still one of the best centers out there even at this age. Vlade and Miller just may be able to contain Shaq.

Eddie Jones is pretty much an overpaid veteran right now. He'd just be taking away Gerald Wallace's minutes. Also, if the kings weren't willing to sign JimJackson at a higher price, why would they want to take on his contract?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Divac is also a leader.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good trade for Miami...but not for the Kings.

*Kings*
C: Brad Miller...???
PF: Chris Webber...Tony Massenburg...Darius Songaila
SF: Peja Stojakovic...Gerald Wallace
SG: Eddie Jones...Doug Christie...Anthony Peeler
PG: Mike Bibby...Bobby Jackson

This trade would completely defeat the purpose of signing Anthony Peeler, and it would leave the Kings with a weak set of backup big men.

*Heat*
C: Vlade Divac...Loren Woods...Ken Johnson
PF: Brian Grant...Samaki Walker...Udonis Haslem
SF: Caron Butler...Sean Lampley...John Wallace
SG: Lamar Odom...Rasual Butler
PG: Dwyane Wade...???

The Heat would, dare I say, be back in playoff contention with this trade.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Good trade for Miami...but not for the Kings.


I agree. 


Losing Vlade for a SG (i.e. Eddie Jones) instead of a C isn't worth it. In order to win in the tough Western Conference, teams must need all the serviceable centers they can get and Divac is still pretty effective and important to this team. Plus, Eddie's old and overpaid and if he comes to this team, he'll also delay Gerald Wallace's development.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

i agree that this trade may be lopsided, but has nothing to do with Gerald Wallace's development. EJ is a 2, Wallace is a 3.

But adding a first rounder would make it lopsided towards Sacramento.. but i think a Vlade for EJ is still a possible trade to build on, with more players to make it even.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

gerald is a swingman, I think people call him a 3 because he cant shoot, but he is only 6-7, and hes young yet, I mean Marion is a 3 at that height, but i dont think gerald will ever be able to rebound like that so...


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Trading one of the league's most crafty Centers for a shooting guard who is past his peak (although I wouldn't say he's washed up) makes no sense. I think Divac still has some good years ahead of him if his minutes are kept more limited. He's a leader, a playmaker, and exceptional passer. He will be an integral part of this team bringing Sacramento a championship.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SuttersFolly</b>!
> Trading one of the league's most crafty Centers for a shooting guard who is past his peak (although I wouldn't say he's washed up) makes no sense. I think Divac still has some good years ahead of him if his minutes are kept more limited. He's a leader, a playmaker, and exceptional passer. We will be an integral part of this team bringing Sacramento a championship.


I think him being a leader is the most important factor, how many NBC NBA specials and half time reports do we have of the Kings hanging out, and hanging out with their whole families and all... and Divac is always there somewhere. I don't think Webber, Peja and a few others would be happy to see him go. I think Divac will also signed a reduced contract after this season with the Kings, if he doesn't retire.

-Petey


----------



## DaGunzRbak (Aug 23, 2003)

I agree it is a lopsided trade i really wouldnt care though im an eddie fan, i'll follow him, but im a true laker fan cuz eddie got me to liking th lakers when i was a lil kid, so wherever he goes i'll follow, but its true dont give away a center u need in the confrence u play in otherwise u get yr *** kicked


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

aight aight aight... it was just an idea, notice i didnt back it up till death like I do with my other trades (take a look at my Ostertag and Amaechi for Jones trade on the Jazz board, or my 4 way trade posted on Chicago's board)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I added Atlants to tis trade. I think its a bit better fir you. You get rid of Christie and and get a backup C

Sacramento trades: SG Doug Christie (9.3 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.7 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
C Vlade Divac (9.9 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 3.4 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: SG Eddie Jones (18.5 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.1 minutes) 
C Nazr Mohammed (4.6 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.2 apg in 12.8 minutes) 
PF Chris Crawford (4.8 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.7 ppg, -1.6 rpg, and -4.0 apg. 

Miami trades: SG Eddie Jones (18.5 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.1 minutes) 
Miami receives: C Vlade Divac (9.9 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 3.4 apg in 80 games) 
Change in team outlook: -8.6 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and -0.3 apg. 

Atlanta trades: C Nazr Mohammed (4.6 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.2 apg in 12.8 minutes) 
PF Chris Crawford (4.8 ppg, 1.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.6 minutes) 
Atlanta receives: SG Doug Christie (9.3 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.7 apg in 80 games) 
Change in team outlook: -0.1 ppg, -0.8 rpg, and +4.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Mia sends second rounder to Sac 


Miami does it for an obvious reason-unneeded guard for center with expiring contract

ATl does it to get a defensive minded two. His contract ends at same time as Nazr's but is a lil bigger so it would be more cap releif two offseasons from now when i think SAR's deal ends as well.

Sac does it to get Jones and make their lineup explosive. Also get backup center to replace Vlade. Could just cut or buy out Crawford


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

No way would Sac ever be that stupid! Divac is an ok player for his age, and not to mention he is a great leader. If he was traded I bet there would be some problems in the locker room.


----------

